# Coffee Makers Or Brewing Methods



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I love coffee







I love coffee so much that I work as a parttime barista for Starbucks just for the perks and freebies









When we were still camping in our pop-up, I would use a stainless 6 cup french coffee press, but i'm thinking now that I have a real kitchen I could add a coffee maker into the mix. Any favorites out there? Something that doesn't take up too much space would be great.

Would love to hear how you all make your coffee...
The best part of the day! sunny

Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

When camping, I use coffee in a tea bag. Works for me and my wife. We just have to make hot water and I can have my coffee and she can have her tea.

Dan


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Aw, yes, we take the coffee maker from the kitchen . . . gotta have it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have both a 12 cup Coleman stove top drip coffee pot and a single shot stove top espresso pot.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use an old fashioned Percolator on the outside stove -- works fine --


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I'm soo with you on the love of coffee!!







We picked up the Coleman coffee maker. We put it on our outside campstove...works just like the one in my kitchen at home - but without plugs







We love it!! Best 60$ we've spent!








jewels


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I love coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I too, cannot (I just refuse . . ) live without my coffee . . for any reason. Just because we're camping . . doesn't mean we have to live like pigs!
Do not talk yourself into one of the little 4-cup makers; spend way too much time making coffee and too little time enjoying the morning. We bought one, but just bought a 10-cup to replace it . . 
Brian


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I have both a 12 cup Coleman stove top drip coffee pot and a single shot stove top espresso pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out from your photo how these work. Where do the grounds go?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I have one of those 4 cup types. I'm the only one that drinks it so it's fine. For me though it's really only 2 cups.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh. A post that hits home for me.

I love coffee. Specifically, single serve coffee. I started out with a SENSEO coffee pod machine. Eventually, I had 3 of them. Now, I'm down to one. (at work) I gave the others away...and got a KEURIG k-cup machine.

Single serve machines use fresh pods, or K-cups to brew one cup of coffee at a time. Coffee is fresh as can be, and there is no waste or changing taste of coffee sitting on a burner. The coffee is awesome!

In the last two years...I've spent lots of money on coffee makers and coffee. More money than I'll admit to. I have even trekked to Hawaii for fresh KONA!







(and Jamaica for BLUE MOUTAIN!)

For those crazzzzzzzzies like me...here is a great forum and website:
SIngle Serve Coffee
I am a MODERATOR over there as well...just look for the JollyMon!

While camping...I still use a stainless steel percolator on the stovetop. Perks still make some over-extracted, bitter coffee...but sometimes I just don't mess with the taste of camping tradition!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great responses from everyone action 
The cool thing about coffee is that it can be enjoyed so many different ways...you all sent methods to make coffee that I hadn't even heard about. I love it!

Thanks and Happy Brewing!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just a regular electric coffee maker is fine with me









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Morrowmd said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > I have both a 12 cup Coleman stove top drip coffee pot and a single shot stove top espresso pot.
> ...


The top unscrews, removing the platform and the drip tube.

Inside there is a basket, you put water in the bowl, coffee in the basket, place the basket back into the bowl then screw the top back on.

As you heat the water it is forced up through the coffee to the drip tube and into the cup.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


I think I just found another thing to add to my Outback wish list. That's COOL!!!










We use a 10 cup perk pot. I buy the coffee for the trailer whole bean grind it to perk size. We've gotten down to a science. Sometimes it tastes even better than the automatic pot from home.







Perhaps it's just the atmosphere!!!!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Camperandy,

That's the snazziest thing since sliced bread, where did you find it? We've been taking the cuisinart from the kitchen, works well but always afraid it will get broken during the tranist.

Dave


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


Waaaaay Cool, I'm getting one.

Where do I get it, a camping store?

I'll try Coleman on line.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

happycamper said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Morrowmd said:
> ...


That's just dang sexy!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The little espresso pot is not from Coleman. I got it at a camping store and it was in the backpacking section. They come in at least 2 different sizes, I saw a 1 and a 4 shot pot but if I made four shots I would be bouncing off the ceiling.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I use several types of pots. I got an old tin 8 cup drip pot that I bought for $1 at a flea market that I use most of the time. I also had bought a 6 cup funnel type pot that I bought for $.25. Both type need boiling water, but the DW likes tea also, so we just put on a tea kettle and can make either one. I also got a moka pot to make espresso that just sets on the burner. I do have a 10 cupper I could use and a espresso maker, but I like the taste of the camper coffee better.


----------



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

we use a coleman campstove coffee maker. it looks like a regular electric auto drip coffee maker but it's powered by the propane on your stove. it's great when you're dry camping. after the pot is done making, you have to turn off the stove so we pour the coffee into a carafe to keep it hot until we get through it.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

found a source for the little Expresso maker. Try http://www.peak62.com/search/category/GSI%...resso%20makers/ I have a moka pot that is simular but has a pot top. I love the flavor of the coffee from this. Makes great expresso. This one looks neat.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

3LEES said:


> When camping, I use coffee in a tea bag. Works for me and my wife. We just have to make hot water and I can have my coffee and she can have her tea.
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


Same here, when dry camping these little babies are fast and tasty!
When on hook-ups, well, just a plain 'ole cheap-o coffee maker.

But my my, there sure are some snazzy coffee makers pictured on this post.
Hmmmm.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> found a source for the little Expresso maker. Try http://www.peak62.com/search/category/GSI%...resso%20makers/ I have a moka pot that is simular but has a pot top. I love the flavor of the coffee from this. Makes great expresso. This one looks neat.
> [snapback]121007[/snapback]​


Thanks for the link...those are too cool. Just might have to get me one...
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

just the standard ole' Coleman coffee pot...works great, tastes great.


----------

